# Live Fish Cameras



## bear7625 (Mar 30, 2011)

This is a site that has multible cameras set up on the Wolf river in Wisconsin. It's eary right now, but when fish start moving up river it gets busy. Walleyes should be starting soon.

https://www.livefishcamera.com/


----------



## BassGeek54 (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks for posting that...it sure beats looking a spreadsheets all day! Very cool.


----------



## bear7625 (Mar 31, 2011)

Just wait untill the Walleye start coming up river, it's wall to wall fish! Yesterday on the Sault Ste Marie camera there were 4 big Sturgeon. That was awesome!


----------



## MattR (Apr 3, 2011)

I seen a few on the Fremont cam at the wolf river cam site. Only watched a few minutes though. Appeared to be all males so far, yet still walleyes.

Matt


----------

